# Aga T2 The Journey



## ET (9/3/14)

a while ago i got an aga t2 from slowtech, seemed a nice looking rba to get. never quite got it setup right, partly due to no ohm reader. got myself an ohm reader, got shocked when it said over 7 ohms and went into a little flat spin about the ohm reader. got that sorted, cleaned and reassembled the whole thing and make another coil. came in at 1.6 ohms, wicked with cotton but i don't think the cotton wick was wicking properly. so i wrapped another coil for practice, came in at 0.98 ohms and rolled some ss mesh for a wick and initially got a horrible burn taste every time i vaped. read some internets stuff, fiddled some more and now i get a nice pleasant taste but the draw is pretty tight compared to my protanks. i have positioned the airhole as close as possible to the wick but i think i might have to drill the little hole bigger. it's only 1 mm in size right now. any tips on coil diameter or to make wicking better, etc?


----------



## Kriban (11/3/14)

for better wicking try 7x7 stainless steel cable with cotton on top, I am using this setup on the kraken and it wicks really well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (13/3/14)

well tonight as i sat watching some episodes of NCIS i cobbled together a dual coil in the aga, around 1.6 ohms and stuck some cotton in there. dual coil glows nicely, but i still get dry hits. problem is i have some 1.3mm ss cable but its thinner than the coils inner diameter. i used a 2.35 mm pop rivet as its what i had on hand that fits best in the wick holes. will it still work with some cotton wrapped on the end? is there any tricks involved? and darn the vamo with the ago on top is long


----------

